# internet safety product



## Kate Snow (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi mummies, I just thought I would share the details of a product I've just come across which helps you monitor your kids' activity online. It is a box called koalasafe which plugs into your router and it will then limit the time your kids are able to access the internet on their tablets, and will also regulate the sites they are able to access. I think it comes from Australia but they ship over here too. I think it sounds like a great idea so thought I would share


----------



## geoff_parker (Aug 15, 2015)

I've used that one - I saw their Kickstarter campaign. Works great. The kids didn't love the idea of limits at first, but they got used to it. The app is really simple - at least on the iPhone.


----------



## DaliaJesse (Jun 19, 2015)

Most of the parents are worried about the internet safety for kids. They can't restrict their kids and can't give them complete freedom. This product keeps them relaxed and can give complete access for their kids to use the internet. Keeps the parents and kids on the safer side. Nice Sharing. Thank You!!


----------

